# Presenting NextPowerUp



## btarunr (Nov 21, 2012)

Presenting NextPowerUp, our sister tech-publication in the works, designed with a bigger canvas. TechPowerUp established itself as one of the top PC hardware publications thanks to our pursuit for quality reviews and relentless news delivery. We decided it was time to put these core ideals to use, in addressing the much larger consumer electronics and gadgets markets, without disturbing TechPowerUp's focus on PC enthusiast content, one of its hallmarks. 

NextPowerUp is designed to keep you up to speed on the latest in over 20 markets (and growing), each with its own content channel, and editors hand-picked for them. These include Audio (personal, home, professional, concert), Business, Cinema (filming, production, exhibition), Desktops (pre-built desktop PCs), Displays (signage, projectors), Gadgets, Gaming (games, game development, gaming industry, consoles), Internet (the business of WWW), Networking (social networking), Notebooks (notebooks, Ultrabooks, netbooks), Phones (of all shapes and sizes), Photo & Video (cameras of all shapes and sizes), Politics (industry soap-opera), Robots (outside assembly lines), Science (popular science, space exploration), Software, Storage, Tablets, Televisions (TVs and technologies built around them), Transportation (wheels that don't run on fossil fuels), and Wireless (Cellular carriers, commercial WiFi). 



 

 




Sounds good? We're looking for talented and motivated people who would like to join us on our journey into the post-PC era. There are various positions open:

*Writers* for news, articles, editorials, and interviews, in any single (or a combination of) channel(s) listed above,
*Channel Editors* who along with writing, can marshal writers and oversee their work in a particular channel of their area of expertise,
*Web Designers* who work with our web developers to incrementally improve the design, usability, and functionality of the site,
Working for us pays, and can be as materially rewarding as it is intellectually challenging. We are a virtual corporation, and working for us (full-time or part-time) will not require you to move. Interested (and serious) candidates can write to btarunr[at]techpowerup[dot]com with CVs, and answers to the following questionnaire: 

*1.* In less than 270 characters (use a word processor to count), come up with a crisp, catchy, and concise paragraph on any one of the following recent developments: 
Archos announcing a tablet for families
A leaked pic on Twitter of the HTC Droid DNA
First 4K project (film/television) being called "Space," by 3net Studios
*2.* To supplement your CV, informally tell us a bit about yourself (to the extant you're comfortable with, we won't judge you on that). Tell us how you developed a passion for the area(s) of interest you'd like to work with us for.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## reverze (Nov 21, 2012)

happy to hear you guys will do it this way, what are the plans for the forum? extra sections or seperat one for next tpu?


----------



## douglatins (Nov 21, 2012)

One comment on this bombastic news? I would favor a forum refresh over a billboard one. Also a dedicated space only for ads is better, i dont like seeing them all over the place.
Also make the next name only on beta, after the change get back to the beta, people wont change tpu to npu.
"Hey come see my thread at NPU" - Will say no one ever


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2012)

btarunr said:


> relentless news delivery.



You can say that again.


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Nov 21, 2012)

i'm more interesting in networking as in SOHO/enterprise networking gear (dist switches, TOR switches, MOR switches, stacking, modular switches, gigE with expansion) as it's a subject rarely touched/reviewed at all with a lot of obscurity (for example, why does a Cisco SR5xx small business switch is more expensive -in a 10GBE full stack- than a Dell PC6224 high-end modular switch?, or the advent of HDMI as stacking).,
With reviews focusing on software usability, performance, concurrent performance over the stack ports, failover capabilities, etc.

Ont he other hand it seems like NPU will be more of a news-aggregator-digester than a site with actual reviews done(like TPU own reviews)


----------



## btarunr (Nov 21, 2012)

Frick said:


> You can say that again.



Relentless news delivery.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 21, 2012)

reverze said:


> happy to hear you guys will do it this way, what are the plans for the forum? extra sections or seperat one for next tpu?



Currently, we don't have plans for a forum. There's a Disqus thread for every piece of content imaginable.



L'Eliminateur said:


> ... it seems like NPU will be more of a news-aggregator-digester than a site with actual reviews done(like TPU own reviews)



While we can summon a truck load of graphics cards with a simple e-mail, we have to build such relations with, say, Canon, Nike, and Vizio. Likewise, we have to build review methodologies from scratch. For that, we need people who have found their niche with specific channels, to begin with. So we're starting off as a news site, and then expand into reviews.



L'Eliminateur said:


> i'm more interesting in networking as in SOHO/enterprise networking gear



There's always room for expansion, the channels we listed don't define our boundaries.


----------



## radrok (Nov 21, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Relentless news delivery.



Deliver news relentlessly


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 21, 2012)

About damn time 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2012)

will you be adding this content to your RSS feed?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> will you be adding this content to your RSS feed?



TPU and NPU will be separate entities. 

NPU has its own RSS feed. 

We will add a compact box on the TPU frontpage "More tech news by NextPowerUp: <selection of headlines>", most probably nearby the currently visible Noctua contest button


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> TPU and NPU will be separate entities.
> 
> NPU has its own RSS feed.
> 
> We will add a compact box on the TPU frontpage "More tech news by NextPowerUp: <selection of headlines>", most probably nearby the currently visible Noctua contest button



Could you not use NPU to eventually swallow up TPU?


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Nov 21, 2012)

Well this looks great.  I was wondering where I was going to get my tech news after engadget's recent poor website redesign.  Thanks TPU


----------



## hhumas (Nov 21, 2012)

its cool ... i love android


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Could you not use NPU to eventually swallow up TPU?



i dont see that happening. the target audiences are vastly different. that's why we decided to make a separate site in the first place.

this doesnt mean we've given up on tpu. tpu is our core business and won't be neglected in any way


----------



## LTUGamer (Nov 21, 2012)

For housewife which are thinking that are advanced in technologies


----------



## Shihab (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome job! And a catchy name.
A light lime-greenish background would fit nicely with the site. 

I still prefer how news show up on TPU, easier to tell apart, but I think the way individual articles are displayed is slightly better on NPU.  Small comments would work nicely on NPU, but I think heavy long discussion are better on TPU's forums.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2012)

Good, now funnel all those shitty "xxx announces 1080p monitor" news to NPU so that TPU can appear smarter 

Good luck on NPU, there will be strong competition from Engadget et al.


----------



## D3luSi0n4L (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you really only want 270 characters or do you mean words?

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2012)

D3luSi0n4L said:


> Do you really only want 270 characters or do you mean words?
> 
> Thanks.



characters. we just want to see your language skills and how you can summarize existing content


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> characters. we just want to see your language skills and how you can summarize existing content



Twitterspeak not welcome I suppose?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck with the new venture! Sounds very promising.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 21, 2012)

Wonder why there are so few messages here for such great new stuff coming our way. Maybe everybody is trying to turn those 270 characters into words.


----------



## Novulux (Nov 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have little to nothing for a CV.  Writing a summary of one of those would still be a nice exercise for myself.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2012)

Novulux said:


> Unfortunately, I have little to nothing for a CV.  Writing a summary of one of those would still be a nice exercise for myself.



We are not crazy about your CV. If you have nothing to show, let us know, and impress with your writing.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 21, 2012)

Video content - I expect it!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Video content - I expect it!



need to find someone who wants to go in front of a camera and not make a fool out of himself


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 21, 2012)

The Elric type? the Linus type? or maybe Paul-class?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Submission sent.  I look forward to NextPowerUp!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> need to find someone who wants to go in front of a camera and not make a fool out of himself



Should we submit a video reply?  

Could you outline what you would like a video review/update to be about?

Any general requirements, editing, professional gear, hardware?


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2012)

I think the site is great, but having a Disqus thread instead of a proper forum is a step backwards. Seeing the forum threads the way we do here is very grabby and helps to keep users on the site. Not being able to dive into user generated threads at NPU is just bad.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

qubit said:


> I think the site is great, but having a Disqus thread instead of a proper forum is a step backwards. Seeing the forum threads the way we do here is very grabby and helps to keep users on the site. Not being able to dive into user generated threads at NPU is just bad.



There are plenty of successful news sites that stand on delivering an article, and a discussion about it.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> There are plenty of successful news sites that stand on delivering an article, and a discussion about it.



Sure, I still don't think it's good though. With the momentum that tpu has, I'm sure an npu forum would become very active quickly.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Should we submit a video reply?
> 
> Could you outline what you would like a video review/update to be about?
> 
> Any general requirements, editing, professional gear, hardware?



I have absolutely no clue. Never bothered with video personally. Convince us  We are very extremely open to new ideas.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> I have absolutely no clue. Never bothered with video personally. Convince us  We are very extremely to new ideas.



Looks like you might have  a word there.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> We are very extremely to new ideas.



Extremely what? You're missing a noun. No writer job for you.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

In other news, Kriej and 3870x2 have been secretly slipped an infraction.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 21, 2012)

I like whats happening with the main user menu and the secondary trending bar. I don't like how the news is organized, or might I say, not organized. The front page has a mess of news articles and comment columns and polls...

These news articles need to be in a single column by themselves, and polls and comment counter can be placed in columns of the left and right. There is just far too much clutter.


The articles:

I absolutely love the layout of the articles... Great work their adding social widgets and easily accessible comment section. Everything looks in neat order.

The search bar:

I'm not fond of how the search bar is setup. I DO like instant results, but it should not be instant results within the home page itself. The instant results should appear on the bar. It takes away from what you are reading on the homepage.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Extremely what? You're missing a noun. No writer job for you.



missing "open". fixed the original post.

no plans for me to write on npu. just strategic planning, coding the site engine and back office


----------



## human_error (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome news. Have been finding my normal go-to sites for more consumer orientated tech news have been slipping a lot as of late, so this will replace them nicely. Shame I have a full time job, else I'd have applied as a writer.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2012)

Does no one else think that the lack of a forum on npu is a mistake, making the site less engaging? Just think how tpu works and you'll see where I'm coming from.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 21, 2012)

I would be up to doing networking, specially wifi, and software as well

sample of my networking hardware reviews: http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2012/11/amped-wireless-ap20000g-full-review.html


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2012)

btarunr said:


> ounds good? We're looking for talented and motivated people who would like to join us on our journey into the post-PC era. There are various positions open:
> 
> Writers for news, articles, editorials, and interviews, in any single (or a combination of) channel(s) listed above,
> Channel Editors who along with writing, can marshal writers and oversee their work in a particular channel of their area of expertise,
> ...





 working on this one!!!!!


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck with it guys, it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 21, 2012)

qubit said:


> Does no one else think that the lack of a forum on npu is a mistake, making the site less engaging? Just think how tpu works and you'll see where I'm coming from.



I disagree. If you look at a site like DailyTech there is a lot of engagement in the comments for any given news item/article.
It keeps the site more "news centric" and less "section centric" like a forum tends to do.
If the majority of the audience you are trying to target is of the type to simply consume information (and possibly comment) without necessarily wanting to generate discussion outside of the news itself, it's a far superior method.
There are 1000s and 1000s of Wordpress sites that incorporate both blogs and news, using comments only, that are heavily trafficked.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I disagree. If you look at a site like DailyTech there is a lot of engagement in the comments for any given news item/article.
> It keeps the site more "news centric" and less "section centric" like a forum tends to do.
> If the majority of the audience you are trying to target is of the type to simply consume information (and possibly comment) without necessarily wanting to generate discussion outside of the news itself, it's a far superior method.
> There are 1000s and 1000s of Wordpress sites that incorporate both blogs and news, using comments only, that are heavily trafficked.



Yes, I can see that it does alter the focus as you describe. However, how do you know that those sites wouldn't be more successful with a forum attached to them? I also can't say, as I have no data to show either way, but it's reasonable to consider that those sites might be more successful with a forum attached.

As I explained, my point isn't that the site will fail because of it, but will be made less engaging, in my opinion. This form of news-centric participation is already available on tpu underneath every news story, so members are simply being offered less options for participation.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2012)

It'll be like Engadget only ten times better and less biased! About damn time!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> Does no one else think that the lack of a forum on npu is a mistake, making the site less engaging? Just think how tpu works and you'll see where I'm coming from.



I guess Q they  may be able to add one at a later stage?


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> I guess Q they  may be able to add one at a later stage?



Maybe, but it doesn't look like it's gonna happen. No one else seems at all bothered, which seems strange to me. I could expand my case for it, but I really can't be bothered now. No interest from members or staff and it's not my site. Just giving my 2 cents on it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2012)

its interesting. i dont like NPU's chaotic front page tho - wheres the good old linear view, top to bottom?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 22, 2012)

I didn't know this.
Good for forum visibility (traffic) too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2012)

So another Engadget and gizmodo type tech network. No thanks


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

Congratulations to you W1z and the staff of TechPowerUp! Also congrats to all the new hires of your recently established website! I look forward to your product news / reviews and you have my support! I wish the staff all but success with the new _NextPowerUp_.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 22, 2012)

One thing I have noticed different and that I LOVE about TPU is that NPU don't encompass my whole browser window. I know with that layout it may not be possible but if it can be changed please do. 

Oh yeah, congrats!! I will check it multiple times daily as I do with TPU.  


Haha I just noticed I now have two *PU mini circle logos right next to each other (without a name next to them) in my bookmarks bar. Looks like red and green christmas bulbs, fitting, and intentional? :O 8)


----------



## patrico (Nov 22, 2012)

looks great, brillant idea keeping this place targeting PC enthusiast content and another site for the massive amount of other tech around, cant wait to browse thumbs up  

I smell another site added to my home page


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 22, 2012)

What about an app for smartphone users like that for TechPowerUP? Would be great.....


----------



## Pegas-x (Nov 22, 2012)

Look some good


----------



## Bullly (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice work Wiz. I am liking it and added it to my homepage. Btw do you plan to bring a redesign to TPU? I think it deserves a redesign. It didnt get a major redesign ever since its launch.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2012)

Bullly said:


> Nice work Wiz. I am liking it and added it to my homepage. Btw do you plan to bring a redesign to TPU? I think it deserves a redesign. It didnt get a major redesign ever since its launch.



its had a few changes here and there.


like any smart businessman, w1zzy knows that change = hate.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> I'm not fond of how the search bar is setup. I DO like instant results, but it should not be instant results within the home page itself. The instant results should appear on the bar. It takes away from what you are reading on the homepage.



changed it so that the original page content reappears when you clear all text from the search field



VulkanBros said:


> What about an app for smartphone users like that for TechPowerUP? Would be great.....



once we got everything else figured out, i'll look into that


----------



## Naito (Nov 22, 2012)

A pole on mobile OS but no mention of Windows Phone? Site seems biased already. Seriously, Symbian is on its way out and what mainstream phone have we seen with Bada?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

I really like the scope (large diversity of "channels") that is planned for the site.

Suggestion for the future when more channel content comes into play :
Make each of the four rows that display content channel specific, and give them forward and back buttons so that a user can scroll sideways through the channel's content.
Allow the users' to customize which 4 channels show up by default on the home page for them (using cookies or whatever).

The home page is a bit busy at the moment, but I am confident the web designers and developers will address aesthetic issues as time goes by.


----------



## Ozpa (Nov 22, 2012)

I just love the current site design and everything about it. Just add something like video to hardware reviews and it's perfect


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 22, 2012)

Love this. Thanks so much. Kind of like MaximumPCs other magazine which is escaping me right now


----------



## ogharaei (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## DaMobsta (Nov 24, 2012)

Front page seems to have taken a page from The Verge, without the crazy color schemes. It also introduces to the reader a little information overload on the front page, though that would depend on the reader if he/she would prefer that or something else.

Anyways, good job TPU! Huge potential for NPU.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 24, 2012)

interesting  - another site more to TPU and GN - general nonesense.net worked out very well.


----------



## DaveK (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll stick to my usual Engadget/The Verge/GSMArena for my gadget news, doesn't mean we can't have another one. All the best with the new site guys


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 24, 2012)

a wise man once wrote 'don't try to fix something that isn't broken'

​


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 24, 2012)

The website might be great, but to me it is like a very usual platform (not wanting to say copied idea from other websites)
The website should have been special somehow
Even though your success is 100% guaranteed


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> changed it so that the original page content reappears when you clear all text from the search field



Awesome it works much better now. 

I would think that the articles on the home page need to take a new approach for organizational and flow purposes. Just my opinion.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that you have officially "announced" and therefore "launched" it... you really need to get the content flowing.  It becomes quickly stale when it stagnates. Only a few articles are appearing day... or at least so it seems from the landing page.  And today, Saturday, it is the same content as when I looked yesterday. That's not OK for a consumer focused site where you will get most hits on evenings and weekends.  Get your content aggregation working much faster.

I also think you need to rebrand. Nextpowerup is very ok to the TPU community. To the wider world? Not.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 24, 2012)

Btw the page wont open 100% on a 1024x768 display

Also, as a presentation to get work, look at my website.
If you are interested pm me


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Btw the page wont open 100% on a 1024x768 display



that's by design. we decided for fixed width this time and wanted to cater to more modern screens, instead of having a super narrow piece of content in the middle like other sites.

the site is still usable on 1024


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> that's by design. we decided for fixed width this time and wanted to cater to more modern screens, instead of having a super narrow piece of content in the middle like other sites.
> 
> the site is still usable on 1024



that really alienates mobile users, as well as netbook users. my netbook is 1024x600, and my iPad is 1024x768.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 25, 2012)

Agree. Remove fixed width. Optimise for, say, 1366 in the x, but make it fit-to-window (or whatever it is called) when you have a smaller screen or if you make the browser window smaller. _Just like this forum works!_ And just like the TPU main landing page works! No reason to use fixed width. That is so dated, and 1990s.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> and my iPad is 1024x768



npu looks great on tablets


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> npu looks great on tablets



just loaded it up to check. looks good on the first gen ipad.


i'd say it looks better on the ipad than it does on PC, which might actually make sense with its different target demographic.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 26, 2012)

What is the deadline for applications?  That is, if there is one.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2012)

xenocide said:


> What is the deadline for applications?  That is, if there is one.



Also, when will people be contacted regarding their "applications"?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2012)

xenocide said:


> What is the deadline for applications?  That is, if there is one.



no deadline, keep sending them in. we need lots of people



mlee49 said:


> Also, when will people be contacted regarding their "applications"?



you should get an email soon (today)


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 27, 2012)

I love creative writing and feel that i have a relatively good understanding and command of the english language, as well as a fairly comprehensive technological background. I have been frightfully busy just this last week, however, i am in the process of creating a submittal for one of the job opportunities mentioned in the original post.

It's a very exciting time right now to be a member here, and it's more than a privelege to have TPU offer us members such a fantastic opportunity to get involved!

How could one not be impressed i ask?

Kind regards from David.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 27, 2012)

I plan on submitting an application at some point this week, just waiting for my work week to end.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm planning on sending in an application soon. It's the end of my University semester right now so I'm getting hammered with assignments and exams, after that I will send something in.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep them coming


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 29, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> I'm planning on sending in an application soon. It's the end of my University semester right now so I'm getting hammered with assignments and exams, after that I will send something in.



I would subscribe to a NextPowerUp feed from an editor called ZakkWylde


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 1, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> no deadline, keep sending them in. we need lots of people
> 
> 
> 
> you should get an email soon (today)



Just following up, I did submit a sample write up and an email to BTA the day of the original post. If you guys have tons of applicants, could you please let us know if your at least interested?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 3, 2012)

NextPowerUp updated with more front-page elements. Because, moar.


----------

